# Multiple IRP Complete Requests Error



## -=Rousseau=-

I have a new Dell Inspiron E1505 with XP MCE. I have been getting the following error lately (4 or 5 times, same error):

(Blue Screen of Death)

"Multiple_IRP_COMPLETE_REQUESTS

Tech Info:

Stop: 0x00000044 (0x84CF4E48,0x00000D62,0x00000000,0x00000000)"

The error then states that the memory is dumped.

Computer info:

Windows XP MCE
120GB HDD, partitioned with 15 GB as "recovery space" by Dell.
Internal Bluetooth and 802.11b/g wireless
McAfee Virus Protection (Virus Scan + Firewall)
Microsoft Wireless Laser Mouse 6000 (Possible source - driver error?)

Very few programs are installed, just PSP8, Dreamweaver, Flash MX, Trillian, and Microsoft Office, plus 2 games - Halo and AOE3. Everything else came on the computer, and most of the bundled software I deleted.

I've fully updated XP, SP2, etc etc. as well.


----------



## Geekgirl

What are you doing on the system at the time of the BSOD?

Look these over
http://support.microsoft.com/defaul...kb;en-us;273600
http://support.microsoft.com/defaul...kb;en-us;294876


Do you have Novell Client installed? If so you need to install the Novell Client 4.83 Post SP 2 Update "E" - TID2966677.


----------



## -=Rousseau=-

I was away from the computer at the time. The BSOD error has happened usually after startup, it may be one of the startup programs/drivers --> Bluetooth, Wireless, McAfee, or Trillian. I have had similar errors before with a wireless driver, but that was with an external card, not an internal. The two links didn't work for me... I do not believe I have Novell installed on my computer, but I'll check.


----------



## Geekgirl

My bad, dont know why the links didnt work, try this

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=294876

If you feel its an issue with Bluetooth, Wireless, McAfee, or Trillian you can disable those from running at startup one at a time to find the one giving you your issue


----------



## -=Rousseau=-

I would have done that, but it's not constant. It only happens randomly, as far as I can tell. It happens about once in every 7 or 8 startups. I may just update the wireless/bluetooth drivers + Trillian and see if that works.


----------



## -=Rousseau=-

The problem seemed to go away for a while, but has recently come back... I reinstalled Trillian, and tried to update the wireless driver but I'm fully up to date... Any ideas?


----------



## Geekgirl

Run the Windows Memory Diagnostic Test
http://oca.microsoft.com/en/windiag.asp

The Windows Memory Diagnostic tests the Random Access Memory (RAM) on your computer for errors. The diagnostic includes a comprehensive set of memory tests. If you are experiencing problems while running Windows, you can use the diagnostic to determine whether the problems are caused by failing hardware, such as RAM or the memory system of your motherboard. Windows Memory Diagnostic is designed to be easy and fast. On most configurations, you can download the diagnostic, read the documentation, run the test and complete the first test pass in less than 30 minutes.


Also, check the error messages by looking in the Event Viewer (Start->Settings->Control Panel->Administrative Tools->Event Viewer).


----------



## -=Rousseau=-

Ok I ran the memtest, and then booted the computer again. Then the problem happened again. According to the event viewer, this same error (Category (102), all with similar codes) has happened twice today, once yesterday, then the most recent problem is June 11 after that. I believe it is Trillian, because the one thing I know there is in common in each of the instances is that Trillian has been running. Each and every time. So I am uninstalling Trillian. I hope this works....


----------



## -=Rousseau=-

Ok I entered the category 2 data, etc into google and found another forum posting with the same problem, which mentioned a program called Driver Detective, off of driverhq.com. I ran this program, it found that the wireless driver was bad (As I suspected in the first place). I then found the latest driver on the intel website, and updated to it, then scanned again with DD. It said it was still bad, so I went to dell.com and found THEIR wireless driver for the Intel 3945 ABG wireless, and d/l'ed it. Then I scanned again, and presto, all drivers are A ok. If I have the problem again, I'll post, but I think that solved it. (BTW, this update came available 6/13/06, so I wasn't lying when I said I was up to date earlier :grin: )


----------



## -=Rousseau=-

- er... I updated after my last post on 6/11, then just didn't post for a while...


----------



## Geekgirl

I'll leave this thread open just incase (hopefully not) your issues is not resolved. 

Lets cross our fingers :grin:


----------



## -=Rousseau=-

...:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: 
Worked fine for a while, then today I had the same problem twice, the second time it happened right when I clicked the firefox icon... I wasn't running Trillian, so that's out of the picture, so it's down to McAfee and the wireless driver. This is really starting to get on my nerves... Should I just wipe the HD and start from a clean slate? I don't really want to have to find all the drivers again...


----------



## Geekgirl

I would lean more towards the wireless driver than McAfee. Anything out of ordinary in Device Manager?


----------



## -=Rousseau=-

I don't exactly know what all is ordinary, nothing in it looks too out of place, but I'll paste it here 

The wireless driver is up to date and from Dell, so replacing it won't work... unless an older version or generic version works better... I've switched wireless management from the Intel program to Windows wireless management just to see if that makes a difference...


----------



## Zazula

The MULTIPLE_IRP_COMPLETE_REQUESTS error (0x44) means that a driver has requested that an IRP be completed (IoCompleteRequest()), but the packet has already been completed. It can be attributed to either of two things:

a. A driver actually attempted to complete its own packet twice. That would be the easiest case, but unfortunately it is generally not what happened.

b. Two separate drivers each believe that they own the packet, and each attempts to complete it. The first actually works, and the second fails. This is by far the most common case, making the troubleshooting of error 0x44 a really tough bug to find. Tracking down which drivers in the system actually did this is difficult, generally because the trails of the first driver have been covered by the second.

Since it is not necessary that the drivers themselves are problematic, then if everything is ok in the Device Manager (hidden devices included), I believe it is unavoidable (read: imperative) to start from a bare-bones pc configuration and start building up, until a point is reached where the inclusion of a specific device makes the 0x44 error re-appear. This will reveal the culprit. As a matter of fact, it is not certain that the behavior will be reproduced for sure - simply rebuilding the pc from a smoothly operating bare-bones configuration up, can lead to a stable coexistence of drivers and devices (hopefully...).


----------



## daamon_vexion

I am having the same problem as rousseau, but my comp is the dell inspiron e1705
80gb HDD
256mb ATI vid
1.83 duo processor,

here is a random thing i found tho, my bios says that my video card is a 128mb card, and my ATI CATYLIST control center states that my card is for sure the 256mb one. would this be at all part of the problem?


----------



## Zazula

Press Windows Key + *R*, type *devmgmt.msc*, press *OK*. Select *View *menu > *Show hidden devices*. Look for anything that has a yellow question or exclamation mark and post back what you found. Also, post back what the Device Manager says for your Video Adapter.


----------



## -=Rousseau=-

daamon_vexion said:


> here is a random thing i found tho, my bios says that my video card is a 128mb card, and my ATI CATYLIST control center states that my card is for sure the 256mb one. would this be at all part of the problem?


This may be because the video card uses shared memory. 128 MB is dedicated, but the other 128 MB is shared with the system memory. That is how mine works.

I haven't been able to find the error by building up from bare bones because the error is to infrequent and random. I get the error only once every week or so, at a random time.


----------



## Geekgirl

*daamon_vexion *could you plz start your own thread if you havent already. I'm sure -=Rousseau=- doesnt mind but its gets too confusing trying to resovle multiple issues for 2 different users in the same thread.


----------



## Zazula

OK, then, Geekgirl is right, I was under the impression that Rousseau's issue had been straightened out because he had not posted again.


@daamon_vexion: Since you've already started this thread as well, please post there your answer to my post #17 above, and we'll continue the troubleshooting procedure at that thread only.


@Rousseau: Sorry, I didn't know you're still experiencing this issue. Actually, the Dell site's forum is full of threads from frustrated users that keep getting this specific error. I tried to go through all the individual cases and locate any common denominators, but it seems this is not easy to nail. Obviously a poorly programmed driver is the culprit; the $64 question is which one... We can only hope that Dell and the peripherals' OEMs will soon overcome this by introducing an updated driver - so, if I were you, I'd keep looking at Dell's site for updated drivers, until installing one of them makes this error occurence disappear.


----------



## Zazula

Rousseau, have you visited Dell's site to look for updated drivers? Moreover, last week the latest version of your BIOS (A08) was released:
http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/download.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=gen&releaseid=R131059&SystemID=INSPIRONI6400/E1505&os=WW1&osl=en&deviceid=10430&devlib=0&typecnt=1&vercnt=3&formatcnt=1&libid=1&fileid=174397


----------

